
Chemists create the brightest-ever fluorescent materials - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-chemists-brightest-ever-fluorescent-materials.html
======
lokl
The article says, "there are currently more than 100,000 different fluorescent
dyes available." How can I learn which are the most lightfast?

------
bookofjoe
>Plug-and-Play Optical Materials from Fluorescent Dyes and Macrocycles

[https://www.cell.com/chem/fulltext/S2451-9294(20)30310-7](https://www.cell.com/chem/fulltext/S2451-9294\(20\)30310-7)

------
aimor
Is this (fluorescent materials) why the lights on laptop power cables now
slowly fade out when unplugged, as opposed to suddenly turning off? Just a
small question that's been in the back of my mind for awhile.

~~~
icegreentea2
Probably not. Fluorescence occurs on a nanosecond timescale. Phosphorescence
(what's used to make white LEDs) can have timescales on the order of seconds.

What's far more likely is that it's a capacitor discharging.

~~~
aimor
Thanks for the answer and explaining the difference between the two.

------
StaticChamp
Does that mean we get new kind of lights?

~~~
zdragnar
Fluorescence means emitting light after absorbing it- higher fluorescence
means that less energy is lost.

Fluorescent lightbulbs drop ultraviolet light down to visible light typically
via a phosphor coating. White LEDs are also often phosphor (or similar) based.

Note that in neither of these cases is the phosphor considered a "dye". I
suspect that any application of a fluorescent dye on the LED itself would
still cause a fairly significant luminosity loss and buildup of heat compared
to simply coloring the plastic or glass enclosure that the white LEDs are
built into.

I am not a materials scientist or engineer, just a person who likes to wildly
speculate on the internet when I don't get enough sleep.

~~~
m463
> I am not a materials scientist or engineer, just a person who likes to
> wildly speculate on the internet when I don't get enough sleep.

I remember a series of science fiction stories where the protagonist would
have some problem to solve, get wildly drunk and... the next morning there
would be some weird device in his living room. It was the solution, but he
would have to untangle what his drunk self came up with.

EDIT: Robots Have No Tails by Henry Kuttner

~~~
zdragnar
If you replace wildly drunk with insomnia, then I have to say that that sounds
all too familiar :) Thanks for the recommendation!

~~~
m463
one note: it is NOT hugo/nebula material, more like old-school pulp scifi. :)

------
mkj
The pictures of glowing things need something for scale.

~~~
inportb
Hands for scale
[https://scx2.b-cdn.net/gfx/news/hires/2020/chemistscrea.jpeg](https://scx2.b-cdn.net/gfx/news/hires/2020/chemistscrea.jpeg)

